# GPS am Bike



## AnthonyXIV (23. Juli 2003)

Hallo an alle, 

wie findet ihr GPS am Bike? 
Wie sind die derzeitigen Systeme? 
Erfahrungen? 
Was ist da zu verbessern?

Wir bei Bergwerk wollen uns Bild schaffen, wie der derzeitige Markt aussieht und welches Potential im Thema GPS am Bike steckt!

Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## desigual (24. Juli 2003)

Freut mich für die Idee, daß ihr das aufgreifen wollt.
Von meiner Seite ist hohes Interesse da allerdings denke ich daß die Ungenauigkeit für die zivile Nutzung (letzte Stelle verschüsselt) im Radbereich schon fast inakzeptabel wird. Das weiteren bräuchte man eine Karte mit allen Wegen die mit dem Rad befahrbar sind. Als ein weiteres Problem könnt ich mir die nicht immer freie Sicht zum Himmel vorstellen. 
Aber wenn ihr ne ausgereifte Lösung mit sehr guten Kartenmaterial anbietet, am besten noch Touren vorschläge, währe ich dafür auch bereit ein paar  auszugeben.

/desigual


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzspecht (30. Juli 2003)

Hatte mal die Möglichkeit, GPS in Verbindung mit der elektronischen TOP 50 Karte Baden Württemberg auf meiber Abendrunde zu testen. Also mehr als "Streckenempfehlungen" und die (Himmels-) Richtung sollte man dieser Kombination nicht entnehmen. Gerät ist zu ungenau und die Karten sind nicht immer korrekt!

Ausserdem habe ich mal was Interessantes zum Thema kostenlose Nutzung gefunden. Da hat sich jemand richtig darüber aufgeregt, dass das ganze Kartenmaterial mit öffentlichen Mitteln erstellt wurde und jetzt trotzdem dafür abkassiert wird. Werde den entsprechenden Link nachliefern!

Aber zum eigentlichen Thema: die momentan verfügbare Qualität bzw. Präzision ist nicht sehr interessant!

Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## Mudracer (31. Juli 2003)

Also ich muß meinen Vorrednern hier mal eindeutig widersprechen.
Ich habe mir zur Zeit ein GPS Gerät älterer Generation ausgeliehen (Garmin GPS II) und habe es zur Aufzeichnung diverser Touren verwendet. Die Meßungenauigkeit der Geräte ist vernachlässigbar, die militärische Genauigkeit von 0,5m ist beim Biken wirklich nicht nötig. Seitdem die SA (Selective Availability) im Mai 2000 abgeschaltet wurde, bestimmen die meisten GPS-Empfänger die Position auf bis zu 5m genau. Das reicht nach meiner Erfahrung vollkommen! Keine kommerziell erhältliche Karte hat eine so genaue Ortsauflösung.
Das einzige Problem, das das von mir geliehene Gerät hat, ist, daß der Empfänger (8-Kanal-Empfänger) noch recht träge ist. Ist der Kontakt zu den Satelliten mal abgerissen, dauert es recht lange, bis die Verbindung wieder aufgebaut ist. Neue Geräte (12-Kanal-Empfänger) sollen empfangssicherer und schneller sein.

Ich finde den Einsatz eines GPS-Geräts durchaus sinnvoll. In Kombination mit den Topographischen Karten des LVermA kann man Touren im Vorfeld planen oder sich aufgezeichnete Touren auf der Karte ansehen, abspeichern und wiederverwenden. Werde mir wohl in naher Zukunft ein Garmin eTrex zulegen


----------



## tomblume (31. Juli 2003)

oder meinst du vielleicht GPS anstatt des "Bikefinders". Habe mal so was als Prototyp gesehen mit im Rahmen verlegten Antennen. Rahmen könnte dann geortet werden.

Halte ich für völlig übertrieben.


Tom


----------



## bergfietser (1. August 2003)

Ein gps gerat ist sehr nutzlich wen man lange touren fahrt.
Ich selbst gebrauche ein etrex von garmin und bin dar sehr zufrieden mit.Ein nachteil ist allein das nicht uberall die emphangst gut ist(wald,taler).Das gerat benutze ich zum aufnehmen ünd nach fahren von "tracks".Die ''Tracks" kan man bearbeiten mit ozixplorer und digitale karte.


ps. entschuldigen fur meine deutsch.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (1. August 2003)

Und woher bekomme ich gutes Kartenmaterial? Ich zumindest kenne keine Karte, wo jedes interessante Weglein so genau eingezeichnet ist, dass es auch mit dem GPS punktgenau gefunden werden kann.


----------



## Mudracer (1. August 2003)

@Tyrolens: Topographische Karten gibts beim Landesvermessungsamt im Maßstab 1:50000 und 1:25000 in digitaler Form. Da ist wirklich fast jeder Trampelpfad drauf...


----------



## Deleted 8566 (1. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Mudracer _
> *@Tyrolens: Topographische Karten gibts beim Landesvermessungsamt im Maßstab 1:50000 und 1:25000 in digitaler Form. Da ist wirklich fast jeder Trampelpfad drauf... *



Leider nützt mir das nix, weil ich hauptsächlich in Österreich unterwegs bin, und da gibt´s scheinbar nur ungenaue Karten. Weg sind zwar eingezeichnet, aber zumeist an der falschen Stelle. Das Problem ist ja meistens, den "Einstieg" zu finden.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (4. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Mudracer _
> *@Tyrolens: Topographische Karten gibts beim Landesvermessungsamt im Maßstab 1:50000 und 1:25000 in digitaler Form. Da ist wirklich fast jeder Trampelpfad drauf... *



Sorry, das stimmt so nicht (siehe weiter oben!). Die Top 50 Karten - egal ob Papier oder elektronisch (habe Version 3.0 Baden-Württemberg) lässt in meinem Heimatrevier einige Trails und Wege einfach weg! Die 1:25.000-Karten sind m. E. nur "gezoomt", enthalten also keine weiteren Details ...


----------



## Mudracer (4. August 2003)

@Schwarzspecht: Nene, die 1:25000er sind schon neu gezeichnet, nicht nur gezoomt.
Wahrscheinlich meinst Du irgendwelche wild hingetrampelten Trails, die nicht verzeichnet sind, aber offizielle Wege sind nach meiner erfahrung alle drin, auch wenn sie noch so klein sind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eufel (16. August 2003)

Mahlzeit Kollegen ,

ich kann ein GPS nur empfehlen. Ich bin die letzte Transalp nur mit einem GPS gefahren und habe mich nur 1x verfahren (und zwar nur weil ich im Geschindigkeitsrausch den Weg runtergeheitzt bin) was nichts ausgemacht hat den das Gerät zeigt ja den nächsten Punkt an. Weiterhin muss ich keine Karten mehr mitschleppen.

Zum Thema Software kann ich nur sagen das die Karten TOP50 für meine Zwecke ausreichen. Singeltrails sind natürlich nicht vorhanden, die findet man aber auch in keiner "normalen" Karte (oder gibt es vielleicht eine Singeltrailkarte - wenn ja wo kann ich diese beziehen). Es muss jeder selbst wissen was er mit einem GPS anstellen will. Als zusätzliches Feature misst das Gerät meine Geschwindigkeit, den zurückgelegten Weg, zeichnet den Weg auf und ............
Der Empfang ist bei meinem 12-Kanalgerät in Ordnung. Das gute Stück funktioniert sogar während der Autofahrt durch das Autodach. Mann muss den GPS nur die Zeit zum einloggen gewähren und schon kann´s los gehen.

Meine Meinung: Sehr empfehlenswert für Tourer wobei die Karten etwas teuer sind.


----------



## juchhu (19. August 2003)

ich fahre jetzt seit Frühjahr diesen Jahr meine Touren mit einem GPS-Empfänger (GEKO 201 von GARMIN) und kann nur eines dazu sagen:

ABSOLUT GEIL und NIE MEHR OHNE !!!

Kein lästiges Anhalten, Karte rauskramen, orientieren (sofern die Bezeichnungen auf den Karten stimmen und die Wegweiser in der Natur noch vorhanden bzw. lesbar!-))), Karte einpacken und weiter. Toll, wird das Ganze bei Regen!-(((

So plane ich die Route zuhause auf meinem Notebook in 2- und 3D-Ansicht, mache vorab eine Höhenmeterauswertung und übertrage die Daten aufs GEKO. In Gelände ans Bike 'geknallt', angeschaltet und ab geht die Post. Zeigt mir dann den nächsten anzufahrenden Wegpunkt an, Entfernung, Richtung und voraussichtliche Fahrtzeit (und, und, und, ...!-))).

Als Kartenmaterial kann ich Euch nur wärmstens die Digitalkarten von www.magicmaps.de empfehlen. Mit echter 1:25.000-der Auflösung sind alle Wanderwege bis hin zur Fußpfadgröße (Singletrail) eingezeichnet.

Zum guten Schluss:

Wer, wie ich, gerne mit neuen Tourkameraden deren Lieblingstouren abfährt, hatt mit einem GPS-Empfänger nur Freude. Denn während des Fahrens wird die tatsächlich gefahrene Route aufgenommen, kann dann zuhause ausgewertet werden und ohne fremde Hilfe (bis eben auf das GPS) wieder abgefahren werden. Oder einzelne Touretappen werden neu miteinander kombiniert.

FAZIT: Für Touren gibts nichts besseres als ein GPS am Bike !-)))


----------



## mikkael (20. August 2003)

Hallo zusammen, hallo Martin,

auch ich habe vor, so einen Teil zu kaufen ähnlich wie Dein gelbgrünes Geko, vor allem nachdem ich gesehen habe wie vernünftig und nützlich die überhaupt sind. 

Ich habe gesehen, dass jetzt ein neueres Modell von Garmin gibt, Geko 301, allerdings so um die 100-120 teurer als die 201, mit einigen Funktionen mehr. Seit einigen Monaten habe ich auch diese Kartensoftware (von NRW mit 3d Darstellungen), ich finde es super dass die Dinge miteinander kompatibel sind. 

Ich habe keinen PC, arbeite mit Macs daher ist alles sowieso einiges komplizierter (kein COM-Anschluss etc, muss über USB+Adapter funktionieren), aber ich habe gelesen, dass dies kein grosses Problem sein soll. 

Ich wollte nun fragen, wo Du diese Befestigung am Bike gekauft hast, vielleicht einen Tipp für mich hättest wo ich die Garmin-Geräte günstiger kriegen könnte?

Grüsse

mikkael


----------



## juchhu (21. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mikkael _
> *
> 
> Ich habe gesehen, dass jetzt ein neueres Modell von Garmin gibt, Geko 301, allerdings so um die 100-120 teurer als die 201, mit einigen Funktionen mehr. Seit einigen Monaten habe ich auch diese Kartensoftware (von NRW mit 3d Darstellungen), ich finde es super dass die Dinge miteinander kompatibel sind.
> ...



Hallo Mikkael,

wieder alles fit im Schritt ?!-)))

Das GEKO 301 ist seit Juli 2003 im Handel. Wesentlicher Unterschied zum GEKO 201 ist der eingebaute elektronische Kompass, der auch ohne GPS-Signale funktioniert, sowie der eingebaute elektroinsche Barometer für eine Höhenmessung unabhängig von GPS-Signalen. Damit verbunden ist die direkte Auswertung der Steigungs- und Sinkstrecken, welches das GEKO 201 nur über externe Software bewältigen kann.

Neben den Vorteilen der von GPS-Signalen unabhängigen Richtungs- und Höhenmessung gibt mal abgesehen vom Mehrpreis einen entscheidenen Nachteil:
Da die interne Stromversorgung durch zwei AAA (Micro-) Zellen gesichert ist, wird die durchschnittliche Betriebszeit beim GEKO 301 deutlich niedriger sein als beim GEKO 201. GARMIN spricht von bis zu 12 Stunden bei GEKO 201. Das ist aus m.E. total unrealistisch und nur unter besten Bedingungen im Strom-Spar-Modus (Messung nur noch alle 5 sec.) zu erreichen. Nutzer von anderen GARMIN-Geräten mit Kompass und Höhenmesser, z.B. etrex SUMMIT, klagen über einen hohen Stromverbrauch bei eingeschaltetem Kompass- und Höhenmesserfunktion.

Unter besten Bedingungen (randvolle Spezialbatterien sowie optimalen Empfang in Küstennähe über den ganzen Tag) war die Betriebszeit gerade mal fast 8 Stunden. 

Im Gelände (z.B. Bergisches Land, hier Dhünntalsperre) reicht ein Akkusatz gerade mal 6 Stunden. Reißt die GPS-Verbindung ab, kostet das 'Wiedereinloggen' offensichtlich mehr Strom.

Ich hatte auch überlegt, dass GEKO 301 zu kaufen, und wenn Du ein Technik begeisteter 'Spielmops' bist, dann hau weg das Geld!-)))

Wenn's nur um GPS-geführtes Biken geht, dann gibt es in Preis und Leistung derzeit zum GEKO 201 keine Alternative.

Apropo Software:

Meinst Du mit 3D-Darstellung die TOP50-Serien der Vermessungsämter in 1:50.000 oder die Digitalkarten von www.magicmaps.de in 1:25.000?

Erstere sind schon ganz schön, aber zweitere sind definitiv besser. Zumal Zweitere nun eine direkte Softwareanbindung für GARMIN-Geräte besitzen. Zusätzliche Software wie z.B. FUGAWI ist dann m.E. nicht notwendig.



> *
> 
> Ich wollte nun fragen, wo Du diese Befestigung am Bike gekauft hast, vielleicht einen Tipp für mich hättest wo ich die Garmin-Geräte günstiger kriegen könnte?
> 
> ...



Guckst Du hier:

www.comkor.de

Gute Preise und super Service sowie Deutsche Originalgeräte mit Deutschen Handbuch und bei Auslieferung immer mit neustem Update (!!!!).

VG Martin

PS: Wenn Du weitergehende Fragen hast, mail mich direkt an. Ich weiss nicht, ob meine 'Lobhudelei' und 'GPS-Verrückheit' von allen gern gelesen wird.!-)))


----------

